# Pilothouse Cruisers



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

The Cape Dory MS 300: 1988 Cape Dory MS 300 pilot house motorsailor sailboat for sale in Michigan
The Saturna: 1981 Saturna Raised Salon Sloop with Inside and Outside Helms Sail Boat

I can't find much info on these boats and wondered if any of you good folks had an opinion or two. I'm considering these as primarily a liveaboard on the west coast.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

I've owned my CD MS 300 since 2005 and I am really happy with it. The Cape Dory Owners Association has a ton of information on it and all other Cape Dory models (owners manuals, engine manuals, brochures):

Welcome to the Cape Dory Sailboat Owners Association's Home Page

It is a compromise as a sailer but it has a ton of room for a 30 footer. Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi, Thanks for the quick response. What do you see as the limitations and the advantages of the boat? Would you consider it tender or stiff? Enough for a couple and a good-sized dog (see pic)?
I'll start looking around the link you gave.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

As its brochure states it was designed to be sailed on its lines, meaning that it does not sail well at excessive angles of heel. It developes a lot of weather helm. You probably need to reef above 17 knts. If I'm on a run I'll typically sail with only the jib with wind at 17+.

The big advantage of the boat is its living space. You have a good size cabin below with a very work able galley and comfortable dinnete, standing room in front of a large v-berth, comfortable pilot house with seating for three and a hugh cockpit.

We have a 1 custom 100+ lb golden retreiver. The swim platform and transom door is a big help in getting the dog aboard from a dinghy.

The best improvement the PO made on our MS 300 was the installation of custom teak llazzeretts port and starboard in the cockpit with a seat bridge between the two in front of the transom. It creates more storage space and seating for 8+ in the cockpit or comfortable lounging for 3-4. Even without this addition there is a large deep storage hatch in the cockpit. With a Cape Dory you also get quality construction a large active owners group for support and info.


----------



## SPC (Nov 26, 2009)

The Saturna looks very interesting. 

I considered a CD MS300 and there was a very good one in Sausalito, but in the end, I had two big complaints. First there was no traditional sailing station, unlike the Nauticat or other, and the pilot house was not enclosed. Second, it is really not a sailboat or trawler. Even experienced owners don't seem to sail and it doesn't have the spaces of a trawler. 

I would like to see the Saturna.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

SPC said:


> First there was no traditional sailing station, unlike the Nauticat or other, and the pilot house was not enclosed.


Ahhhaaaa........ so it shows you can even lie.... or not tell the whole truth.... with picures  I just assumed the outside steering was left out of the pictures and that the companionway door was simply open. Looks like IP's offering into the MS market with half the controls inside and the other half outside 
They both look good but the Saturna seems to be 2 boats in one as it is supposed to be. I have no sail controls inside but I hate driving from inside any way. Unless it's pouring down rain I stay outside to sail, motorsail, or even just to motor.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Lying with photos has always been an issue. In the case of the MS30, they simply neglected to take photos of the helm stations or cockpit.

The Saturna looks like an interesting beastie, but the woodwork would be a bear to maintain and I'm wondering what they're hiding. All the emphasis on the boat not having any wear makes me wonder how much actual use the boat had.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

SPC, I linked to the midwest Cape Dory, but the boat I'd consider is actually the one you've visited. I'm looking for something on the west coast and just can't bring myself to buy a trawler, but would like to have the comfort and convenience of one for living aboard purposes. I figured that if I can't find a decent catamaran with saloon headroom at a price that won't break the bank, maybe I should delve into the world of pilothouse/motorsailer sailboats. I believe there are also some Gulfs and Morgans out there that might fit the bill. 
Thank you, Linekin Bay for your firsthand knowledge. Cape Dory is one of the great names in sailboats and I'm glad to hear you're happy with yours.


----------



## tdoster (Feb 21, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but thought I would chime in for others down the road who search as I did. When we choose the 300 MS, we were looking for a good Loop boat that can also sail. I have owned a OI 33 before, and knew adding a pilot house to the OI could only make things worse, so that was out (Don't get me wrong, I never hated the boat as floating condo it met my needs at the time). Draft was huge consideration, and that takes a lot of boats out of contention. I am really happy with the boat. I was really surprised how well it actually does sail, and 10-15 knots is where she really shines. 

After many years at the helm exposed to the elements of nature, I was truly in love with the idea of a pilothouse, and even happier with the reality of having one. There was once a time when I was a purist and would shun the idea of a pilothouse, but we all have to grow up sometime. 

For the other question about the helm. There is really no need for two on the CD 300 as the boat really is more of a hard dodger with a bulkhead wheel. You can have a tiller made if you prefer to sail that way.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

tdoster said:


> I know this is an old thread, but thought I would chime in for others down the road who search as I did. When we choose the 300 MS, we were looking for a good Loop boat that can also sail. I have owned a OI 33 before, and knew adding a pilot house to the OI could only make things worse, so that was out (Don't get me wrong, I never hated the boat as floating condo it met my needs at the time). Draft was huge consideration, and that takes a lot of boats out of contention. I am really happy with the boat. I was really surprised how well it actually does sail, and 10-15 knots is where she really shines.
> 
> After many years at the helm exposed to the elements of nature, I was truly in love with the idea of a pilothouse, and even happier with the reality of having one. There was once a time when I was a purist and would shun the idea of a pilothouse, but we all have to grow up sometime.
> 
> For the other question about the helm. There is really no need for two on the CD 300 as the boat really is more of a hard dodger with a bulkhead wheel. You can have a tiller made if you prefer to sail that way.


I'm assuming you are referring to the Cape Dory MS 300? I'll second what you are saying.. Having the pilot house really extends the season in Maine. For a 30 footer it has a ton of room.


----------

